# Dexron III compatibility?



## 2damax (Jun 11, 2005)

I recently checked my tranny fluid to find it a little low. I promptly went to the part store to buy the recommended dexron IIe, but was told dexron III replaced it. When I added the fluid the tranny started to act up and has not ceased. It now stays in 1st gear until i let off on the gas. It will actually red line without shifting; i tried it a couple of times (ugh!). The other gears seem to be ok, except overdrive. When cruising down the highway and I provide more throttle, the passing gear acts really flaky also. Anyone have a problem like this using dexron III?

95 Maxima GLE


----------

